
The Average 29-Year-Old - hollaur
http://www.theatlantic.com/business/archive/2016/04/the-average-29-year-old/479139/?utm_source=atlfb&amp;single_page=true
======
k__
What does the "Some college" mean for US people?

I'm from Germany, we don't have college here, just universities and everyone
who didn't drop out of it gets at least a bachelors degree.

Can you attend college in the US without getting any degree?

~~~
groovy2shoes
NB: In colloquial US English, "college" and "university" are used
interchangeably (they mean the same thing when speaking casually).

To answer your question, it is possible to begin studies at a college but to
withdraw prior to finishing those studies. It's also possible to make such
poor grades that you do not earn a degree.

Keep in mind that it is expensive to attend a university in the US. Some
people wind up in situations where they are unable to continue paying for
their education. Most of the time, though, I think people drop out because
it's hard work to earn a degree (as it should be!), and they are unprepared to
invest their time, energy, and/or money into their learning. This could be
because they were inadequately prepared by their previous schooling, because
they had unrealistic expectations about the nature of university life, because
they felt pressured to go to university when they didn't really want to, or
because of any number of other reasons. I knew several people who dropped out
because they burned out on recreational drugs, and several others who dropped
out because they wound up having a kid (and one guy who managed to do both
-_-).

